# The Perks of Dating You



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm not conceited enough to talk about all of the positive subjective qualities that are possible to tag upon myself.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm not conceited enough to talk about all of the positive subjective qualities that are possible to tag upon myself.


awwww ... pretty please!


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> *Cons of being with Blue:*
> Surprise sex.


Wait, why the hell is _this_ listed here? This should be in the Pros sectionroud:.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh, I can just post cons instead ^-^:
I have horrible self esteem
I'm emotionally unstable
I'm extremely inexperienced
I'm super awkward
I suck at life
i'm not very interesting


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm low-maintenance and I don't require awkward small talks. Very straightforward too.


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

You enjoy spending time with me. Simple!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

xdollie. said:


> Wait, why the hell is _this_ listed here? This should be in the Pros sectionroud:.


Surprise locations. High risk, high reward. ;D.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Surprise locations. High risk, high reward. ;D.


Do any of those surprise locations include Scotland by any chance?


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not easy to catch, so if you do, then you caught me at a good time. 
I make for the most affectionate girlfriend, but if you're not into PDA then you should reconsider your values because every room and corridor makes for space and reason for me to wrestle you. 
I'm a great dancer. 
I'm a homebody, but I'm also productive. You already know what that means. 
I like to be emotionally thrilling around my mate, and the more stoic you are, the more reason for me to get annoying. Some people like that. If you don't, I don't care. 
I like to exercise.
I'm willing to be in a loyal and loving relationship, even if you're a hard-ass. 
You'll never get bored, and I hope you love music in a similar way, because I don't enjoy going out alone at all. 
Yes, I am the type that would travel to Tibet with you, but I'm not the type to get lost in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

*T H E P E R K S O F D A T I N G W O N T L O O K D O W N*



You get plenty of food, and can't complain about 'not being fed well'. I do care from that aspect.

I'm pretty low maintenance, and usually go with the flow, unless I feel the need to intervene.

Free beer.

Always up for sex.

I have an amazing sense of humor.
​


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

this thread conjures up the weirdest feelings. I'm the only one who posted a few times all silly. everyone is so serious. I feel nervous talking myself up. I don't even think it would work. it would be like trying to sell a car, to the people who already work there who've read the car's manual already, despite never actually driving it.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

okay wait. I'll be serious. I got one. I can help with frozen shoulder, QL issues (lower back) and some other things. That's kinda cool. ummmmm. I'm most fun?  mmmmmmmmm. I'm super honest, logical or out of my head and most fun? ummmmm. I can make yummy french toast. but I already said that. I love to clean and organize but, most know that and it's annoying. wait! I got it. a perk to dating me is that I'm different. I can not believe I even said that but I guess that's all I got. weird. I'm usually crying about it.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

1. If you give me a full plate of broccoli, I will eat it.
2. I always understand what you want to say before you finish saying it.
3. I do not take disagreement personally unless it's that deep seated human instinct type of disagreement. 
4. I say a lot of weird things.
5. I say a lot of normal things. 
6. I'm a goofy rational asshole in person, which is irresistible, unless I dislike you.


----------



## Himistu (May 24, 2014)

I don't like to boast...

...

...

...

^ The above real estate is for sale. $$60 starting bid.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Loyalty, Friendship, Endless conversations/debates, Cook, Giver of Back Rubs, Sex, The entertainment of knowing a nerdy INFJ who randomly blurts out strange things and talks to themselves, and an awesome Trivial Pursuit opponent:wink:


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

Lol I don't think I can just say, 'Hey I'm a great person to date, here are the perks, I have huge boobs!' That's not the way I want to attract someone. 
The only I would say is that I think I'm pretty chill. I prefer having space to myself, and alone time to myself, and I keep my emotions under check. Most guys prefer a girl who can take care of herself, and do her own thing, without having her dragging like a chain behind him.
Therefore no clingy or emotional guys would be welcome (I have experienced this before)


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

xdollie. said:


> Do any of those surprise locations include Scotland by any chance?


Definitely. <3. And no worries, I'll be sure to bag my pipe. ;D.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I won't kill you in your sleep...on purpose anyway.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ningsta kitty said:


> this thread conjures up the weirdest feelings. I'm the only one who posted a few times all silly. everyone is so serious. I feel nervous talking myself up. I don't even think it would work. it would be like trying to sell a car, to the people who already work there who've read the car's manual already, despite never actually driving it.


Lol I wasn't serious at all.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Definitely. <3. And no worries, I'll be sure to bag my pipe. ;D.


Dayum. Get yo ass ova here boy:wink::blushed:<3333.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

I take up so little of your time


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

This thread is amazing and sad at the same time

We get to see some awesome things in each and everyone but not all of what you really want in only one
:/
Romance is indeed a "pick your battles" kinda of game


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't leave the house much, so we'll save money on sunblock. 

I won't like sharing you, so you won't have to exhaust yourself maintaining a lot of friendships.

I like to clean the house naked.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

I can knead dough


----------



## Enlightenedakacrazy (May 16, 2014)

bubblePOP said:


> Never said I "had" to compromise, I said I don't _mind_ compromising. I'm very easy going when it comes to doing whatever, however it is nice every once in a while to go see a movie that I've picked, or eat at a restaurant that I like, instead of always doing what the other person wants.


You incorrectly interpreted "to" as "and" or simply ignored the "to" which is an important binding-word.
The point was that because you used the word _compromise_ as a choice of verbs/actions to achieve equality you must originally not have equality as a value/norm.
In other words I believe(d) you used the word _compromise_ incorrectly, or alternatively you actually have inequality/self-interest as a value/norm, but I doubt that's the actual case :tongue:

Edit: But actually I was the one in the wrong, thinking the definition of a compromise was something along the lines of to change previously held values or habits for the sake of harmony, but apparently the word can be used in all kinds of ways.
Ambiguous languages are so annoying :bored: and compromising.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

strayfire said:


> We are totally perfect for each other.
> 
> Pros:
> -I'm sort of like a dog minus the part where they insist on eating their own poop, so if you like dog you may or may not also like me
> ...


Nah.


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

I'm to polite to brag.


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Rice said:


> Nah.


Sheesh. 

I was hoping my sarcasm would shine through. 

xD

Gooooosh, people taking me seriously.


----------



## Polemic (May 22, 2013)

I'm pretty awesome


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Low maintenance, intellectually stimulating, good in bed. What else is there? :tongue:


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Pro:
I will go with you anywhere you want
I rarely buy anything, except souvenirs if necessary
I can cook
If I love you I'll probably paint something for you at some point without realizing
I love hugs
We can cuddle anytime
We can sex however we want
I will do anything for you
I will sing for you to sleep
I will let you sleep on my boobs

Con:
I can be quiet for days, and hyperactive the other days
I get stressed easily, sometimes I need to be alone
Don't talk to me once I'm alone
Sometimes I don't want to talk. That doesn't mean I'm angry at you, I'm either too tired to talk or not in the mood
I've been told I'm too innocent for my thoughts. I'm too twisted for how I look, so if you're into THAT stuff, I won't mind (not exactly a con)
Don't try to be pushy
I don't like lovey dovey romantics, just be normal


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

*The Perks are the Drawbacks*


*Perks**Drawback*

I have intense emotions.
I will sacrifice my soul to understand you.
I am honest, kind, and affectionate.
I have a sense of responsibility.
I know how to use music to match my mood.
I can't be happy unless you're happy, too.
I am frugal, not materialistic.
I might be the type to express every emotion through sex.
I can cook without a recipe.
I will kill anybody who dares to hurt you.
I'm romantic, not theatrical. I want to be one with you. I want to know you in every way.
My penis is nice. 


..._really intense_ emotions which I struggle to understand.
If I believe that you don't understand me, I shut down, & lose my ability to express.
My honesty can be unintentionally brutal.
I have a messy bedroom.
My music may clash with your mood.
I can't be happy unless you're happy, too.
I am stingy.
...sad sex is a possibility.
I can burn food without a recipe, too.
...and you'll have to talk me out of it.
_...and some people aren't capable of that sort of relationship._
You're not attracted to men.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I am funny; I find humour in all of the ridiculous absurdities of life.

I am a good kind of "crazy", as in a totally off the wall sense of humour: I once played hide and seek with my bf's member (including voice overs and penis puppetry) which resulted in him cracking up and telling me I was "nuts".

I am insanely curious about EVERYTHING! There isn't a topic that I wouldn't be interested in discussing and if I am unfamiliar with it; I will be eager to learn everything I can about it.

I am relatively easy going and love to try new things. 

I rarely get jealous; I view it as a positive when a guy can be friends with his exes.

I've been frequently told that I'm a lot of fun to hang out with.

I am quirky, mischievous, kind and sweetly sarcastic.

I have very strong appetites (not necessarily referring to food ).

I am very sensual and passionate.

I am open minded and deep.

I treat people as people, not as a gender.

I love art and culture.

I am really good at getting lost in unfamiliar places and misplacing things.

I've been told that I could have a promising career as a phone sex operator.

I don't drive which will infinitely prolong your life span.


----------



## nwet96 (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, I haven't had a girlfriend in about 2.5 years, but, I'll give it a shot.
1. I will love you to no end, I will do my best for you in everything, and I will be there when you need me or want me, or anything really. I want you to be happy, and it is a priority over my happiness because if you are, then odds are I will be too. 
2. I will protect you with my life, if that means dying for you, then so be it, because I love you, and the world needs your light. If that means whatever light I have must go to keep yours, I will do it.
3. I can/like to cook, it is something we could do together, and I'll surprise you now and then with romantic dinners.
4. To feed off of that (aha, pun), I'm romantic in general, I'll sing to you, write about you, cuddle, all that kind of stuff, not because I have to, but because I want to.
5. I'm still kinda innocent, I have this thought of what true love is, and all it's beauty and sweetness, and I want it for us.
6. My heart will be yours, I'll be open, honest, and all I ask is that you will do these things for me.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Ummm ... hmmmm Good question. What some people like, some people won't like and what some people don't like, others will like, so this is kind of hard to say and I'm not that good at this (you are probably better off asking people I once dated lol)

Hmmm ...

Pro:
1) I will love the fuck out of you and accept you for all that you are. Once I fall in love with someone, they are so incredibly beautiful to me and I will see the best in them.
2) I can also be pretty forgiving and easy going. And what some people think are annoying about themselves, I usually like. Also, I appreciate when people are emotional around me since I can shut out the negative stuff in my life, I appreciate when I have someone who can bring that color into my life and make me feel very warm (I mean, I appreciate and accept someone's love and their willingness to share their pain with me. I want it all).

Um ... idk lol. I guess you would just have to date me :wink: :tongue:



isingthebodyelectric said:


> *You'll look more attractive than me by default* and wouldn't have to worry about cheating.


I think that is a pretty subjective thing (not to mention that there is more to attraction than physical attraction) and, ime, when you fall deeply in love with someone, it does not matter what they look like, because your sense of physical aesthetics changes to see them as beautiful, imo. And, if someone is dating you, then they probably find you attractive in some way ^__^
And your ideas and ideals are pretty attractive, so I am going to argue the term "default" lol *hugs*



Morfinyon said:


> I…I don't think I have any that really stand out
> I guess I can make godly pancakes owo.
> Idk what else


Let me help you out ^__^

You are loving, loyal, kind, sweet, cute, snuggleable, funny, and I bet much more ^__^ <3


----------



## futilethewinds (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm passionate, empathetic, and very loving.
I'm intelligent and can carry on a worthwhile conversation.
Reportedly, I'm a good kisser.
I'm never short on sexual energy or enthusiasm.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Ummm ... hmmmm Good question. What some people like, some people won't like and what some people don't like, others will like, so this is kind of hard to say and I'm not that good at this (you are probably better off asking people I once dated lol)
> 
> Hmmm ...
> 
> ...


That's a nice thought but I don't think it's realistic. I'm talking about looks not mattering.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Pros:
I'm low maintenance
I'm practical
If you need time for yourself I'll leave you alone
Not smothering
Will do everything in my power to help you out in times of need
Not emotionally needy
Not materialistic- usually will spend money on food. Or gifts when the need arises.
I like going on random road trips and hangouts
Very laid back. 
I will clear the snow on the driveway for you. I used to live in Canada- cold is irrelevant. 
Spontaneous

Cons:
Emotionally distant
Lacking in the looks department
Not good at feeling-y stuff
Not one for small talk
Can sound crass/condescending/sarcastic without meaning to
Can be insensitive without meaning to
Easily bored
Stubborn
Bad with organization
May be very uncomfortable with talking about how I feel
Not very sentimental
Spontaneous


Writing all this down.... it makes me seem like an ass. XD


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

@Dalton

You made a table. That is the most Te thing to do! :laughing:


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

mikan said:


> Pro:
> I will go with you anywhere you want
> I rarely buy anything, except souvenirs if necessary
> I can cook
> ...


Well hey there. :wink:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> That's a nice thought but I don't think it's realistic. I'm talking about looks not mattering.


^__^
I used to think looks mattered a lot more when I was younger. When I was in high school, there was girl that I did not talk to too much with, but we were both on the track team. Her looks were a turn off for me. Anyway, after we graduated, we texted each other a lot and we really opened up to each other and I found myself falling for the girl (well, we were now 18, so I should say woman) on the other end of the text messages, but I was scared of hurting her, because I did not know if I could love someone I did not find physically attractive and I thought I would break her heart. So, at first, I wanted to see her, to see if I could love her, but I did not get that chance,so I tried to put some distance between us as a way to not hurt her, but I ended up hurting someone I cared about deeply. One I was in college her family had actually moved closer to my college (not that close, but her college that she was accepted to and mine was only like a half hour drive away) and we decided to see each other and after every kiss and after feeling so safe and free tobe vulnerable around her with my respect for the strength that she has, I could not help but see someone stunningly beautiful when I looked at her. But her physical looks did not really change, what changed was how I saw her. And she is not the only person who I became a lot more physically attracted to after I got to know them.

Perhaps saying "looks don't matter" may not be completely true (I mean there are factors like how well you know each other and looks can create attraction sooner), but I think physical attraction can be very fluid and just because someone is initially physically unattractive to someone at first, that does not mean that feelings can't develop nor does it stop someone from seeing them as being very physically attractive in the near future (without anyone changing their appearance). Heck, I think people are at there most physical attractiveness, after I have gotten to know them and started to trust them emotionally ^__^


----------



## brettman1019 (Aug 13, 2014)

im funny and no one will try to take me form you


----------



## AidanOfSweden (Sep 16, 2014)

Perks of dating me? 
1.Well, I am an ISFJ so I'm pretty reliable. 
2. You're dating me.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I know how to put the toilet seat down.


Your pets will like me.


I don't have a Facebook account, but I do know how to use a phone.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

*Pros*

ღ I'm upbeat and hilarious
ღ I'm blunt and honest when it matters
ღ I'll go ten extra miles for you
ღ I'm very playful and I don't mope around
ღ I'm extremely creative and full of endless imagination
ღ Every day would be an adventure
ღ I'm extremely intense and want to drown in you
ღ I know how to cheer people up and motivate them
ღ Sex is always the answer, especially when my mood cracks
ღ I'd kill for the ones I love
ღ I'm sassy and the fun kind of troll
ღ After sex pizza is awesome
ღ I'm actually pretty damn smart&clever, you'd be surprised~
ღ Endless energy, great social skills
ღ Kawaii in the streets, senpai in the sheets
ღ I'm genuinely interested in you and your ideas
ღ Minimal pointless small talk, let's jump right into stuff
ღ I fucking love to cuddle
ღ I'm really easygoing, I don't care about where you take me as long as it's fun
ღ I'm not clingy and I don't nag
ღ I love sharing time together but I'd give you plenty of freedom
ღ I'd love you to the moon and back, once I'm fully committed I'm loyal
ღ I can read your mind, no need for having to explain things you don't want to
ღ I don't mind complicated people, I can see your best side through every mood
ღ I know the right words to say, I can adapt without having to sacrifice part of me
ღ But I'd make sacrifices for you because if we're dating, you're fucking worth it <3

*Cons*

ღ It takes me a lot of time to make up my mind
ღ I'm pretty airy and fickle though once I commit, it's the real deal
ღ I get bored easily and need constant excitement
ღ I need to feel loved and complimented but not in an overbearing way
ღ I can be really fucking obnoxious lololol
ღ It's hard for me to stick to plans, you have to poke me when it comes to that
ღ Not particularly practical though I can get shit done
ღ I spend too much time playing mafia
ღ My reactions can be dramatic but they last 10 minutes tops
ღ I need my extroverted time, I love socializing and bonding with everyone
ღ I come across as flirty even though I'm not trying to be
ღ I want someone who doesn't tell me what to do or try to change me
ღ I'm lazy _and_ full of energy
ღ My mind is a wacky place and I can be extremely inappropriate
ღ I don't drink milk
ღ I can be way too much to handle
ღ I can be really aggressive too
ღ I don't like being taken for granted
ღ Good luck makin' me open up and preventing me from laughing off everything
ღ I'm so stubborn, it'll make you want to bang your head against a wall


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

-I'll give you all the space (and more) you need

-You never have to reassure me that I look good because I already know I do

-You don't want to watch girly reality TV shows? Good, neither do I. Bring on the Lord of the Rings marathon.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ight. I'll do a pros and cons list, seems fun:

*Pros:
*okay, were done here.

*Cons:
*-emotionally unstable
-inexperienced 
-feminine (I don't see it as a con, lots of girls do though)
-rebellious against almost anything. so if you tell me to do something, I will likely be doing the opposite
-shy/nervous
-morbid sense of humor at times
-we must watch anime together at least once a week
-I can take people apart emotionally if they get me angry
-eccentric, i will probably embarrass you in public 
-lazy
-scared of being in a relationship/commitment 
-very emotional and intimate, but have a hard time putting it to words
-attention whore at times
-break rules just cause it's funny
-not interested in menial tasks
-wouldn't want to meet your friends
-apparently I give off mixed signals to other girls I consider friends
-awkward
-self centered
-sometimes make stupid arbitrary decisions 
-risk taker. it's led to more bad then good.
-overly sensitive to things others consider minimal. i almost cried because this guy honked at me for not crossing the street fast enough (I was spacing out).
-say obscene things just to shocked response or get a reaction out of people


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Wellsy said:


> I won't kill you in your sleep...on purpose anyway.


Fuck that's romantic.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm easy to lie to and to manipulate!


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Morfinyon said:


> I'm easy to lie to and to manipulate!


That's hawt. How are you single?


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

InSolitude said:


> That's hawt. How are you single?


Well I'm not..I think?


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Morfinyon said:


> Well I'm not..I think?


Maybe consult your puppet master? 

---

I've never cheated on a partner. But I'm willing to try.

Okay seriously now.... 

- Most low maintenance partner you will ever find. 
- I will be straight with you, no games, no bullshit. If you're not straight with me that's okay, I'll just leave you. 
- I do not have a wandering eye, am extremely unlikely to ever step outside of our relationship to seek affection elsewhere.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

*Perks*
- I will listen to you
- I will understand you
- I will cheer you up
- I will comfort you
- I will be here in your saddest moments
- I will never leave you
- I will never cheat on you
- I will show you a new perspective on things
- I will help you to find a meaning to your life
- I will help you to become complete
- I will always be here for you
- I will always have time for you
- I will support you, not matter what you choose or believe

*Flaws*
- I maybe difficult to understand
- I can seem irrational
- I can be too abstract
- I'm not a practical person
- I'm not strong physically, so I will not be able to protect you
- I may have mood swings
- I need a lot of "alone time"


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

whatever u want


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

*Perks*

- Refilling Stamina
- Quirky Strength
- Accelerated experience gain
- I'm fully specced into unpredictability
- Show me the way : Unique usage, give you the ability to be fully supported when you need to, at any time, anywhere
- Void of Madness : Please have 5 points in Playful & Energetic
- Firestream : It's about to go down, a lot.
- Nebula : Let's dream together
- Admont Library : Love to learn
- Guns and Hoes'es : Chivalry's not dead
- Pillar of Eternity : Unconditional love
- Lumière Brothers : love to watch all kind of things
- Rubik's Cube : Orderly and efficient
- Funfair : super outgoing, for just about anything ... but 
- Hufflepuff's house : Love to staying cozy at home
- Viva Pinata : You will not get bored. Will be your best friend. Will be crazy creative.
- This is Sparta : Expect honest, blunt communication and maturity in conflicts solving

*Cons*

- Do not know how to be practical
- Super Smash Bros : My Se will drive you nuts. Combined to the attention span of 7 ... 
- Put the charger in : Need to recharge alone, a lot
- So random it hurts : Very abstract
- GlaDos : step up your game instead of whining
- Tough love (sometimes) : because I want you to be responsible

The rest will have to be discovered in person ~


----------



## untested methods (May 8, 2015)

Made me feel slightly better, but at the end of the day I've still got the rejections to live with.

1) Encouraging and supportive, even if it means taking on a new project or change myself so that you're not going it alone.
2) Loves weird, intellectual, and niche topics or listening to people's rambles.
3) Excellent at backrubs.
4) Open-minded in bed.
5) Comfortable with different religions, political groups, etc. Interested in what the world has to offer, even if it means going to some pretty strange places and meeting strange people.
6) Punctual.
7) Loves to cook.
8) Witty and amusing to banter with.
9) Comes up with creative ways to show love, including but not limited to writing and pixel art.
10) Straightforward, not afraid of conflict, and comfortable settling problems as they come.


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm a fucking joy to be around :dry:


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

-I love to debate and you won't make me angry in an argument or debate. I don't lose my cool during any of them.
-I'm a good communicator (in fact it's a pet peeve of mine), if something is bothering me, I. Will. Tell. You. I don't give hints or passive aggressiveness. 

-I'll probably be playing video games with you (depending on game, FPS games....you're on your own)
-I'm a computer geek, inhouse computer repair xD 
-Some guys like this, some guys don't: I'm submissive. All I'm saying about that.
-I'm intelligent and won't give you that glazed over look, smile, and nod anytime you start talking about science, I'll actually engage in conversation and have something to say. 

-I'm easy-going and not high-maintenance. I don't need a lot of money, it doesn't take a whole lot to keep me entertained, though if we get free time, I do like traveling, especially to other countries. 
-I'm accepting of pretty much....everyone if they're nice or half cordial.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

It's too hot right now for me to think straight, honestly. I can only name what others have said about me, anything coming from myself can't be trusted, im too close to myself to give a real opinion of what I have to offer. I think its best defined by those who I have been close too. So these cons and pros are what woman have told me about myself. 

Pros: Dedicated towards you
creates moments for us a part from the world
selfless in a relationship
Therapeutic voice/talks
Deep and insightful
Understanding
loyalty
highly romantic given the connection
take you on adventures
never a dull moment
very funny
thoughtful
makes creative gifts for you
gives all that i AM
very accepting
gentle
assertive
will cook for you
Health conscious
will build and fix your PC lol.
pretty much open to whatever
oh I have an amazing body.


Cons: Clingy
fears of rejection
impersonal at first
Takes time to really open up
Slightly distant at times
tries to hard to keep you
can be melancholic at times
Too into spiritual/mystical stuff
loyal to a fault
fear of losing you
sometimes undecided
Initial hesitation to share feelings about you
Takes time to penetrate the crust to protect my feelings.
Doesn't like restaurants
prefers interactions in relationship in a group
vegetarian and serious about it LOL.
I can get myself into naive situations


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

I can come up with yummy home-made food


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

yea, i got nuthin


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Perks

Whatever you believe in, my beliefs include it so there will be no judgment
If we break up, I won't take anything even if it was bought together, I'm not materialistic or sentimental
I don't mind following you if your work, family, preferred lifestyle are elsewhere, I'm flexible
I will allow you to go out with friends and/or enjoy your hobbies without having to come along, if you need time away I will enjoy my alone time too
If you dislike living together, I am perfectly happy to live separately
I'm very sexual and nothing really worries me as long as it's just us
I'll be happy with anything you cook, I will cook whatever you'd like me to if there's a recipe to follow
I keep my body in shape
My music taste is so varied that I'll probably like what you love
I'll take an interest in your interests and work to be able to discuss them with you
I'm a problem solver and will try to help in any situation
I'm always working to help you see yourself so you will only become more powerful with me around


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm gonna post and then I'll read my old one, because I want to compare and see how much I changed...

Perks: 
i'm kind of attractive and try to at least kind of impress people with my looks (although it's not a focus of mine).
i'll cook food for us.
i've been told that i'm a great kisser (of mouths, not asses).
i'll want to be fair to you.
i'll talk about anything, as long as you're willing to talk about it.
_(so far I sound like the picture-perfect housewife >_>)
_i can fix stuff cuz i'm smart. 
i don't usually lie, but when i do, it bites me in the ass and/or i feel terrible for it.

i keep thinking of negative things instead of perks. :/
I don't think that my good qualities outweigh my bad ones by much, if at all... 

ugh. :cold:



Dalton said:


> *Perks**Drawback*
> 
> I have intense emotions.
> I will sacrifice my soul to understand you.
> ...


yup, still true, all the positives are also negatives. :/

lol @ #12, at least i had a sense of humor, but not right now... :ssad:


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

Loyalty.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

*The Perks of Dating Me, A Novel by cricket*

Another girlfriend resume!
Perks:
- I am literate.
- I like food. Real food, not kale chips.
- I can cook said real food. I make a mean casserole.
- I compromise.
- I insist on paying sometimes.
- I've been told I'm a good kisser (feels weird to say that) and I like sex & stuff. A lot.
- I'm pretty nurturing. And I want kids someday (if you consider those perks...)
- I'm not high maintenance, money-wise, with the exception of haircuts.
- I am honest, loyal, affectionate, reliable, trustworthy.
- I'm an "all in" person. I sacrifice, commit, and I'm passionate about those I love. I love hard, and I am fiercely protective.
- I prefer ordering pizza & watching a movie with just you than going out with friends.

and etc, etc.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

cricket said:


> Another girlfriend resume!
> Perks:
> *- I am literate.*














> - I've been told I'm a good kisser (feels weird to say that)


lol I listed the same thing. It definitely feels weird to say. I have to start with "I've been TOLD that", because just saying it seems like bragging. I don't want to be that weirdo who brags about how skillfully he can swap saliva, especially since it's not really something that I can judge.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

(+)

1. I'm charming enough.
2. I'm a decent artist.
3. Honest and objective.
4. Very few things anger me
5. Even if I do get angry, I don't get explosive/scary
6. I'm very flexible and adaptable
7. I don't really care much for sex (for those aces out there ;3)
8. Realistic
9. I'll do small everyday favours happily
10. I'll shower you with affection :3

(-)

1. I can't cook for shit (yet!)
2. I'm not financially independent yet. Yeah, still a student.
3. You have better chances proving that 1+1=3 than to understand what goes on my mind
4. I'm too objective
5. I won't even pretend I understand your emotions.
6. I don't really care much for sex
7. I don't appreciate clinginess <- major turn off
8. Challenges everything (especially authority) so trouble is attracted to me @[email protected]
9. You won't be able to predict me
10. I'm trans. 'nuff said.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Pro:

I fix computers and phones and shit

Negative:

I also break computers and phones and shit


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

1. I love sex and will jump your bones literally as often as you can handle. My current record is 10 times in a day.
2. I'm very attractive and in great shape.
3. I'm independent and make a lot of money for someone my age, especially considering I can only work very part time.
4. I'm responsible and level-headed.
5. I cook well and often.
6. I'm very kind, generous and loving.
7. I'm relatively clean and neat.
8. I love adventure, and am always open to spontaneous fun things.
9. I don't ask for much or expect much from a man, but am very appreciative of little things.
10. I'm great with kids.
11. I'm generally easy-going, reasonable and open to compromising.
12. I try to communicate well and encourage my partner to be open and honest, without judging him.
13. I encourage people to follow their passions and strive to be better.
14. I can be extremely classy, earthy or sensual depending on the situation.
15. I'm not very insecure in general and don't expect you to affirm my ego/self worth.
16. I have nothing tying me down to any location or lifestyle right now, so I could basically follow someone anywhere without a second thought.
17. I'm extremely loyal, and extremely monogamous. If I'm with you, I'm with only you, and I will always be there night or day if you need me.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

For fun I will pick Fallout perks that would match me:
- Animal Friend
- Educated
- Explorer
- Mr. Fixit
- Pathfinder
- Ranger
- Sharpshooter
- Survivalist
- Swift Learner


----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

I can be so bad. It's not on purpose. Honest.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

jehosafats said:


> I can be so bad. It's not on purpose. Honest.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

- I'm an interesting conversationalist, I can talk about literally anything. 
- Been told I'm fun and a playful goofball
- Sexually knowledgeable
- You wont be bored
- If I commit to someone, I'm in and will try to make it a main priority.
- I love to travel and have a summer home to go to in Mediterranean Europe. 
- Decent looking, tall , etc. 
- I don't demand I need a wife and kids, I'm very flexible with those things so no pressure.
- Drama-free


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

bubblePOP said:


> -I am very sexually active, and I am always willing to try new things, at least once (however I do have limitations).


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Bugs said:


> - I love to travel and *have a summer home to go to in Mediterranean Europe.*


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

1. i'm really sweet, and my SO gets extra special treatment, always
2. i like staying home and relaxing, but i can always find trouble, and i do it the smart way
3. i'm well-rounded and i can carry a conversation about anything
4. i'm very smart and well-read
5. and very beautiful and fit (i'm being serious, i've learned to be really happy with my physical appearance and it feels so good to say that)
6. i'm extremely devoted to and passionate about the people i love
7. i love unconditionally
8. no matter what kind of music you like, i can always introduce you to new and amazing artists of that genre
9. i have a weird russian last name that would look really cool next to yours with a hyphen in-between if we were to get married
10. i have the natural introvert tendency to scuttle into my cave to recharge for a few days after long bouts of social activity, so you'll get plenty of breaks from me


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

- I laugh at my own jokes so you don't have to

That's pretty much it.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Dalton said:


> I'm gonna post and then I'll read my old one, because I want to compare and see how much I changed...
> 
> Perks:
> i'm kind of attractive and try to at least kind of impress people with my looks (although it's not a focus of mine).
> ...


Not even if it's a really nice ass?


*me laughing at my own joke silently*


----------



## BakedBuffalo (Jun 2, 2015)

My comprehensive, all-inclusive list of the amazing perks of dating me:




























...o


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

cricket said:


> Another girlfriend resume!
> Perks:
> - I am literate.
> - I like food. Real food, not kale chips.
> ...


Well noted


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

cricket said:


> This thread is titled, The PERKS of Dating You. C'mon, guys. Enough with the negative stuff :winetime:


It's only fair to include those as well...but yeah, perks should be listed first.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

1. I will take you to nice places.
2. I will give you my attention.
3. We will do things together.
4. I will listen to you.
5. I will help you through hard times.
6. I have two parrots which will cheer you up.
7. I can look pretty/nice if I put effort in xD
8. We could dance around and be silly. I don't judge.
9. I love people unconditionally.
10. You'll always be showered with small cute/useful/interesting gifts.
11. We will have a big and fun adventure together. 

^^




Axwell said:


> @airotciV Don't take it too seriously. I don't really see the appeal in it either. :tongue:
> 
> On a more serious note; here's my curriculum vitae for the one job I'm unable to achieve.
> 
> ...


Lmao.
You got me with laughing at terrible jokes!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I care for your well-being in a way I am capable of. I may not be emotionally expressive but I will let you know from time to time.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

@Necrilia sljedeće godine. Javit ću se tebi pa dolazi 😉


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I have enough empathy to feed a small village(if you're into that kind of thing.) I am excellent at administering cuddles. I'll give you space if you need it. I'm too busy doing random things and have too much pride to be annoying/needy. My truly affectionate side will be yours and yours alone. We will never run out of things to talk about because I find pretty much everything interesting.


----------



## kevinlolwut (Feb 5, 2014)

*I have a giant dick.*

Just kidding. If you're dating me the biggest perk is that I make a mean ass Lo Mein.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

im far more interesting than a lot of people
i can make the hard decisions when other people can't
i value authenticity above all else
i have suffered and understand empathy and generally believe the individual ought to come first and their freedom to be who they are first
i have seen a lot experienced a lot, have lots of interesting stories
have no problems with telling you how i feel and what i like about you and im direct
generally a bit of a 'mans man' - i like clint eastwood movies, timeless fashion styles, calling things as i see them, and have no problems treating my woman like a woman. 
can be old fashioned romantic at times.
have multiple sides and aspects to my personality. you wont find it all out at once. im not going to follow you around like a lapdog and hang on your every word.
I do lots of different things it seems and go on lots of mini adventures, i can take you along with me.
I can be quite philosophical when i need to adjust to things in life which can help with hard times.
I like to laugh and make other people laugh.
not incredibly materialistic, so long as i have enough to get by and i have an outlet for my passions im generally ok.

I play guitar, i like to sing well when i do sing well. I like to try and keep myself in shape, i nearly walk for at least an hour or so each day, and do swimming and other things to keep myself fit, currently trying to build my muscles.
I still have goals and things id like to accomplish. May not be able to do them all in this lifetime sadface.
I can come across as passionate when im interested in something. people i know have watched films or tried things simply because of the way ive described them. I like having that effect on people at times.

I have a pretty tight friend group, don't live in the same place but we are tight. I like meeting new people too.
I like spending all day in bed, relaxing with you in my arms. I like going clubbing and having a good time.

"still waters run deep".


----------



## sogood (Aug 24, 2014)

-I am very cute
-Attentive
-Apologies when wrong, reasonable
-Fair-minded n reasonable
-Cuddly n clearly affectionate
-Smart 
-I will drive u around or make you a bowl of ramen sometimes
-sexi
-good listener
-witty/funny
-very playful when in good mood

to be fair I must say my cons
-anxious
-messy
-sometimes I freak out over nothing
-lazy
-I will get cat hair on all your clothes
-sometimes I repeat my stories


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

- I'm a fairly great cook and baker.
- I, too, like having regular sex because it helps me de-stress and bond with my partner.
- I'm really interested in who you are and who you are becoming.
- I'm not aiming to change you; you are as you are, and I will do my best to honor you and your individual spirit.
- I have no hidden agenda.
- I'm not wanting to be with you because I feel you or the relationship will complete me; my happiness is my responsibility.
- I am learning to cultivate the ability to apologize and let go of my pride.
- I smell nice.
- I'm pretty much a dweeb, and if you are, well, we can be dweebs together.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

This looks fun :typingneko:

Pros:
- Totally willing to actually work on issues within the relationship instead of throwing a bitchfit and/or leaving
- I'm hot when I want to be
- I'm a woman, but also a bat out of hell
- Pretty flexible in my interests
- I'm not overemotional, but also not completely unemotional
- I'm a great self-esteem booster
- I'm easy to please if you know how
- Your enemy is my enemy, bad news for them 
- I can hold absolutely any kind of conversation you want to
- It's super easy to make me laugh, and I do so harder and more often than 95+% of people
- I'm open-minded. Most people say that, but by that I mean you could tell me you want to chill in Hell tomorrow and I'd probably be down
- I don't really experience whatever emotion constitutes "awkwardness", so even if you consider yourself awkward I probably don't


Cons:
- I bottle my emotions up
- I can be insensitive at times, but definitely don't intend to be
- I can be really loud, but I know when and when not to be
- For some reason I'm unable to live on a (tight) schedule without the slow but inevitable degradation of my mental state
- I have a tendency to not wear my glasses/contacts even though my eyes are shit, so you may have to read stuff for me in public
- I naturally get slowly more clingy as a relationship goes on, but when I recognize this I distance myself and thus the power games begin
- While my short term memory is fantastic, my long term memory is "selective", so I WILL forget conversations and past events
- Sometimes, I'm laaaaaazy

The end


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

I have nothing showy to offer, no fancy car or big house or anything like that. Nor can take my date to some cool new places every week or on some new exotic adventures. I'm a homebody mostly, my world is inside my head. What I have to offer is what's mostly devalued and seen as unimportant in the dating world, at least amongst the younger people (I'm in my mid 30s), and it's good conversation and caring for someone and really attending to them, respecting them, and committing to them. And it's not like a "package" that I offer anybody, as if I'm a vacation spot or something and my date a girl looking for a vacation, lol. It's just if the chemistry is right, it's just my nature to act this way, to become real invested in the person. I take my close relationships seriously, that's why I have only a few of them. But the problem is that people usually can't tell that's who I am, cause I'm introverted, but on the inside, I build a castle for that person I love and they matter to me greatly.  

I think years ago there was a much much smaller chance of me finding someone to love, maybe one in a thousand. Women could not or chose not to work, therefore a guy who was financially well off, had a huge advantage over me, as his financial success made women find him most suitable. Obviously that's still a big factor in many places or for many people, also to have a guy being strong and able to protect his "woman", these more traditional measures of suitability of mate. But increase in more self-sufficient and self-governing women has benefited people like me, romantics of sorts, who now have an increased chance of finding people who can value what we have to offer. Maybe now it's one out of a hundred instead of one of a thousand.  Take that you...rich muscular handsome world-traveller lucky bastards!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

i gud sex


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My love is pure.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I will not be contacting you again once we've broken up.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Pro:


I'm incredibly loyal.
I can cook and bake at a fine dining level.
I'm self-sufficient.
I have my own income, so you'll never need to support me.
I'm extremely intelligent.
I'm cool and calm almost all of the time.
I'm difficult to anger. 
I'm really good in a crisis.
I can hold a conversation about nearly anything and am nowhere remotely near boring.
I have walking encyclopedia syndrome.
I've been told I'm humorous. I am good at puns.
I'm really tall and can reach things high up.
Apparently, I'm good looking and physically attractive.
I'm probably one of the most accepting people around and I don't judge.
I'm punctual.
I'm not very emotional.
I'm very creative.
I stay in shape and exercise every day.
I'm low maintenance.
I have never nor will I ever cheat.
I'm artistic. I can draw, paint, metal-, gold-, and blacksmith. I can sew and design clothing, too.
I'm an anomaly.
I'm witty, oh, so witty.
I have a really good sense of style.
I care about my appearance.
I give everyone their space and I'm not clingy.
I can design nearly anything.
I can get things done.
I have no problem admitting I am wrong.
I like to grow as a person along and together with my partner. I try to better myself.
I like outdoor and indoor activities.
I love to travel.
I'll try anything twice.

Et Contra:


I have high expectations and standards for others in some regards as well as myself.
I don't like crappy food and there is a lot of it around. 
I don't really need to need anyone.
I have the tendency to lecture.
I'm not very emotional.
My empathy sucks, so you're better off not asking for it.
I will not sugar-coat things for you.
I don't like small talk.
Most of my puns are quite cerebral and I've been told they can get annoying.
I'm really tall.
Unless you know me, it can be hard to follow my train of thought.
I'm an anomaly.
I'm an aspie.
I don't like being touched. There's protocol to touch me.
I'm not a sexual person, so you might not get it that often and I've had bad past experiences.
I have a large number of sensory issues.
I need a lot of alone time.
I'm not very social.
I'm pretty shy in person.
It takes a long time to get to know me. 
I plan on growing my hair to the small of my back, so it might get in the way of things. It's to my shoulder blades, right now.
I can't be around groups of people for very long.

That should be fine for now.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm the diamond-encrusted Swiss army knife of dating partners, to put it simply.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 23, 2015)

Pros:

-Loyal almost to a fault. If I love you, I'm willing to fight for you, even against my friends and family.
-I can cook. If there's something you want that I don't know, I'll pour hours into learning how to make it for you.
-Pretty low maintenance and not very materialistic. I prefer words and actions of affection over gifts.
-I'm all for PDA.
-I'm open to new things from food, activities to the ones behind the bedroom doors.
-I'm not clingy and would give you the space you need.
-I love nature and its serenity. Almost nothing beats feeling the sun on your skin as the wind gently weaves itself through your hair, while listening to the birds chirping.
-Only thing that beats that serenity above is adrenaline for me. Street racing, sky diving, bungee jumping etc, count me in.
-I can draw and paint. I also like to sculpt and clay modelling.
-If you need someone to listen to, or a shoulder to cry on, I'll be there for as long as needed.
(*) -Lots of cuddles, hugs, and kisses will instantly melt away all my worries.
-I like timeless fashion and would prefer a good suit over basketball shorts and jersey any day of the week.
-We can grab food in the middle of the night in our pjs whenever our stomach desires.

Cons/Grey zone:
(if you get turned off easily, don't click it!)

* *





-I'm emotional, though I don't show it. Its generally poured into drawings and poems that I write on rare occasions.
-Pretty skinny/boney, so you may feel uncomfortable being the little spoon with my arm under your head as you sleep.
-I tend to put your comfort over mine, including compromising on a lot of things to make you happy.
-I tend to bottle up negative emotions and things that really bother me. On rare occasions I will confide in you, but the more you prod, the deeper I hole up. (refer to (*) for solution.)
-I have a pretty vulgar language, but its gotten better over the years and I'm still improving.
-I'm pessimistic for the most part, though I try not to press it into the relationship.
-I tend to get into a childish mode and fool around (only when its just us), but will be mature if the situation calls for it.
-I tend to procrastinate a lot, but if I get focused or something really interests me, I can be up for days at a time to sate that thirst.


----------



## Psychophlegmatic (Apr 29, 2012)

Perks


Eccentric 
Patient 
Doesn’t get bored easily 
Tomboyish, but likes wearing dresses/feeling pretty sometimes *gasp* 
Not emotionally volatile 
Genuine/deliberate with affection 
Low-maintenance/ Easy to please (just seeing my partner smile makes me super goddamn happy 
 Non-judgmental 
 Supportive 
Potential Drawbacks


Shit at holding a conversation 
Passive 
Can be indecisive 
I overthink everything. 
Can be oblivious to subtle hints/cues 
Some guys find me intimidating- probably because I’m not very emotionally expressive 
Can be a pushover during initial stages 
 Well-intentioned, but may be oblivious to partner’s needs or say something hurtful 
Can’t handle large social gatherings/lots of socialization


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

GhostShadow said:


> I'm not a serial-killer:glee:


Yet..


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Shio (Aug 22, 2015)

I am low maintenance. Also I will not msg you every second of my life.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

You won't be single any more and that's about it, which I guess is probably worse because you'll now be in a unstable, struggling to continue relationship. 

l0l


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm fairly amazing at cuddling and serve a remarkable napping buddy. I also dish out massages like candy, have a decent knowledge of worthy movies to watch & decent taste in music, and I clean up fairly well when I put in the effort. Plus I clean, as in doing dishes, laundry, kitty litter, and vacuuming cleaning. Nothing too half-assed. And I'm not overly clingy or the jealous type. I like my alone time just as well.

Soo, if someone were to make me delicious foodstuffs and give me lovin' I can assure her a tidy home space. 

:kitteh:



Edit: srsly I'm lonely please date me. :crying:


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm a cool kid. I can be your best friend. I think independently. I want you to show me your inner world and will probably find it fascinating. I'll listen to it all.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

i Lickee long time


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

Good:

- No drama, jealousy, judgment, BS, or demands, but then I'm a male
- Flexible, laid back, easy going, free spirited, etc
- Intelligence and intelligent strategizing in most situations
- Not big on lying, cheating, dishonesty, or questionable ethics
- Straightforward/direct, but not necessarily blunt/insulting (though some say I am)
- Can be romantic and affectionate

Bad:

- Not verbally supportive (it happens, but it's not a regular thing)
- Usually unable to get myself to do things (bad if children involved, etc)
- Quiet (could be good or bad depending on who)


----------



## kirakishou (Sep 1, 2015)

Pros:
I can cook

Cons:
I exist


----------



## Lunatics (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh no... another one like this 

Okay, okay.

Good sense of humor (maybe), I like joking around and make fun of myself. I like debating over random serious or insignificant things. Romantic and passionate. Basically you'll never get bored being with me... unless you are a couch potato with zero interest in communication.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Pros:

1. I'm very meta about communication. I always want to improve the relationship for both of us and make sure we're understanding each other. I'm honest, straightforward, and don't ever keep secrets from my partner; the whole point for me is that a partner is someone you can be completely vulnerable with.

2. My partner gets to see a side of me that's more fun and confident and extemporaneous. They have privileged access to the side of me that only comes out with extreme intimacy, although this isn't without the drawback of finding themselves trying to convince their friends, who don't see it at all, that I'm one of the wittiest people they know.

3. I'm very selective about the people I get close to, and those I do, I just adore. I could spend almost all my time around them. I never get bored with them and rarely impatient. I just want to cuddle them forever and tell them how much they mean to me. I'm delighted by expressions of affection.

4. Having said that, I'm capable and independent and I don't seek validation from others or escape from myself. I enjoy my alone time, I'm good at making decisions, and I have a pretty good understanding of myself emotionally.

5. I'm reasonable and approach all arguments rationally and open-mindedly. It takes an event of near astronomical proportions to make me angry, and in those rare instances, I cool down pretty fast. I love to debate things and readily accept good arguments in spite of my preconceptions, but I'm also critical and analytical and don't just naturally accept the opinions of people I admire, the way some people do.

Cons:

1. I'm prone to sensory overload, which can make me very emotional (it's tied into a little bit of residual PTSD), and will sometimes kick in during very intimate moments. Being treated gently usually makes it settle down.

2. I'm fussy about my external environment because even if it looks disorderly, there's generally a reason for the way it is, and if others mix it up without a good reason, I get annoyed.

3. I don't accept "that's just how I feel" as reasoning for an opinion. I can accept the way you feel as a consideration for how to treat you, like "I just feel uncomfortable when you do that and I don't know why," but I won't accept it when we're discussing ethics or decision-making. I expect my partner to be the kind of person who analyses and evaluates their feelings.

4. I'm a "super-taster," which means most flavours are way too strong to me, and I have kind of odd tastes as a result. I'm not very good at cooking for others, and I won't always appreciate what's cooked for me unless I was closely consulted in the process. It usually means I and my partner won't do a whole lot of food bonding.

5. I like to plan for contingencies and have a chain of reasoning for everything I do. This means I don't tend to do big things spontaneously, because I'd rather be sure I'm doing them right. I might more or less spontaneously _decide _to plan a lovely day out or try something new, but it'll take place at the most appropriate time over the next week, etc.


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a minivan.


----------



## joup (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm always looking at something from a different angle.
I'm going to give it to you straight.
I don't cook, I prepare experiments.
I seek warmth, If I hug you, you are liked.
I can assist you, even if you want to be assisted over the edge of a cliff.
I am argumentative.
I will dig deep for the truth.
You need a challenge, I'm up for it.
I will pull the rug from under your feet when you think you've got me. Keep guessing.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I can suck a mean dick.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Shio said:


> I am low maintenance. Also I will not *msg* you every second of my life.


Said the woman in her native language, Textspeak.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

What perks? *confused*


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> I can suck a mean dick.


:rockon:


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Perks? Oh you mean gimmicks that people use as redeeming, personal values; in order to sell their otherwise shitty personalities... 

Homie don't play them games... I don't offer a god damned thing! Its not up to me to persuade someone to date me. I will straight up ask, if I am interested in another and they can make up their minds from there. If they say yes, thats great, if they say no, thats fine too.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Catwalk said:


> I can suck a mean dick.


Well I'll be, my weiner has anger management issues.






let's see, um, perks.....well, I was born with a johnson with a Hitachi Magic Wand switch. Go figure.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Funny, kick back, and creative.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I have no partner and I usually go out of my way to stay a desirable Bathlor but I will list why I would be a good partner 

1.I am loyal 
2.I am faithful 
3.I will get in a fist fight deffending you 
4.I will fight for your safety 
5.Ill never forget you on holidays or your birthday or special occasions
6.If I take you out I will go above and beyond to make everything special and perfect 
7.I have the persona of being a perfect prince and have a whimsy to me 
8.I know how to dress nice 
9.I have a great work ethic 
10.I care about others more than I care about me 
11.If I say I love you, I am probobly not lying 
12.I am willing to be creative in bed 
13.I dont do anything bad so I have no addictions 
14.I cook well enough 
15.If I make a promise I always follow through with it 
16.I am always willing to help
17.I am always willing to listen
18.I am not judgmental so if you say something like you are crazy, gay, goth I am probably more likely to find it interesting 
19.Im always prepared(If anyone ever seen me get ready for work, im always 3 hours early and than just sitting there like "Damn now what?) 
20.Im adorable like a puppy! and I like attention like one 
21.Im attentive and helpful 
22.If you ask for an honest answer I will give it to you(meaning if you want a lie dont ask for the truth) 
23. I am a very active adventourous person, so always up for something new and exciting 

Negatives 

1.I am very picky about what I eat, when I eat, and I hate messing up my routine, so if I eat breakfast at 5 every morning, I get frustrated if I dont get to eat breakfast at that time 
2.I eat too much, so I spend a lot on food. 
3.I tend to become rather detached and have issues expressing myself but I learning to fake it better 
4.I tend to stress myself out and than start losing it so if you know me well you are probably going to have to deal with one of my (end of the world)episodes, but I usually get over it and move on. 
5.I talk a lot! So if you are someone I know I am going to want to talk to you, and if you dont have the energy to deal with that you are probably going to become stressed out(Yes that includes mornings) 
6.If I dont get out everyday for a couple of hours I become aggravated so if you are not active I am going to bug you since I always want to be outside and I dont like going out alone so I will try to drag you with me 
7.I tend to say yes to helping even when I dont have the tools, so I will say yes and figure it out even though I not really any use to you. I cant not help people. 
8.I am blunt as hell sometimes, not that its meant to offend anyone. 
9. I can sometimes be seen as very rigid, obsessive and serious 
10. If we go out I am going to want to wear a tie/bowtie and dress shirt. If you think it will look awkward and ill upstage you, I really dont care. I am wearing my nice SHIRT! 

Also not sure about this one
11.I dont like kissing my lover in front of their parents/My last partner liked pulling this crap and it just made me uncomfortable. I also dont like kissing in front of other people. Even if I were to kiss someone in public I probably most likely pulled them to a corner or behind a bush where no one can see us. IDK do normal people do this crap?


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally doing this...


Perks of Dating Me:

° I am loyal ° I am independent ° I am a good listener ° I am forthright ° I enjoy intellectually stimulating my partner ° I enjoy travelling and trying new and different things ° I am told I am attractive and look younger than my age* ° I enjoy dressing well ° I enjoy exercising ° I enjoy cooking and can cook well ° I do not mind cleaning ° I enjoy home design ° I am an excellent planner ° I love all sorts of art and music, I can draw and play ° I am productive ° I am punctual ° I love both cats and dogs, animals and just the whole of nature ° I get along well with young children ° I have no unhealthy habits other than a need for tea ° Sex is fantastic, but for some that’s a negative °


Negatives of Dating Me:

° I am quite the shy person ° I am not a natural pursuer when I find someone interesting ° I do not like the idea of dating someone before becoming friends with them, I’m a bit terrified of emotional investment with uncertain outcomes ° Extrovert-ing for a long time leaves me absolutely knackered ° I need some personal space, alone time ° I occasionally zone out when thinking ° I do not do small talk which can be wearing on others ° My need for constant honesty can be insensitive ° I sometimes have anxiety about potentially upsetting people ° I can overthink things ° I am attentive to a fault: too polite, too accommodating, I have a hard time saying no ° I struggle to communicate: my own feelings when I feel hurt or sad, and admit when I need help ° I am very competitive ° I am a perfectionist and can be demanding of others when at work ° I need a mostly tidy home and work environment to function ° Public displays of affection make me feel a bit uncomfortable but I can hold hands and embrace ° I am intolerant of people who vocalise racism, sexism, etc. I will not pretend to like family or “friends" that do this and will go out of my way to avoid them. ° I need to be convinced in a relationship we help one another grow, I will not hesitate to stop it for the sake of both of us finding more suitable, more deserving partners ° I cannot, will not, handle: drama, dishonesty, or disloyalty °

*I still sometimes get carded for video games... I blame my mostly Swedish mother


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

This is my official disclaimer - you asked for only the perks - so presumably you are ready for what must seem like braggadocio. 

If you are looking to be challenged in every way in your life, even when you do not want to be, to the point of tediousness and distraction, I am your man.

It's the perfect way to annoy you and get you to face all those pesky issues you really would rather not even though you claim to want to.

Oddly, I am also a master of all things fantastical. I give and take a rich dreamlike experience from life when everyone is on the same page admitting the dream. I ran D&D as a worldbuilder long before the game was actually called that. My waking state is narrative art form and most people think I am melodramatic, eccentric, and strange until they get to know me (and all doubt is removed).

I do everything well except for the following: 
Modesty, Tact, Recognizable Humility, and Leaving Well Enough Alone. It's true my humility is there solidly, just no outside observer can easily recognize it.

I am the type of guy that seems distant and unreachable and although I will chase hard, I prefer to be chased first and that has caused me no end of grief. I am rarely successful in starting relationships, but, once they start, they last and in almost all cases I am the one who leaves or decides the relationship is dysfunctional.

Being tough has taught me that being tough is not necessarily advisable.

Most partners have discovered that self-doubt is not a thing for me emotionally, rationally, and reactionally. I do have self doubt, but that is a choice I do as a discipline. It is not something others can easily invoke within me. Most women get extremely frustrated with me on that point even though they sure do enjoy the perks of it. 

I can discuss anything with anyone at anytime with genuine interest.

I am extremely focused on the concept of balance in most ways. This is by no means obvious. I do not bring it up although I will discuss it if you do. I do not even consciously keep tabs. But there will be a reckoning. 

Most people ask me to cook once they have had my cooking. If people need help, real help, they often come to me. 

I am not usually fun to be around if you do not like growing and pushing, although I can be lighthearted, I tend to be too serious. I consider that a perk.

I love animals and they return the favor. Children run to me screaming if they know me. "Jump me high" is a phrase I have never taught a single child, yet the most common thing I have ever heard. 

I like a good cigar and quality alcohols of all types but I neither drink nor smoke regularly. I seem immune to addiction and always have been. I have no idea why. I think something about repetition offends me.

I am now getting older but I look and physcially act half my age. 

My love for everyone and everything is abiding and true. The pain is fairly unbearable.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I can magically find missing items.


----------



## Geejayblue (Dec 21, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I can magically find missing items.



Rofl



Aaaaa....... good cook, no drama, easy to please and I think I'm a little too laid back, to the point of not caring what you do or where you go. Also you can talk to me like one of the guys, I won't start drama if u see a girl with a nice ass, heck don't be surprised if I notice it before you.


----------

